# Confirmed kill



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

My daughters first goose. #proudpapa


----------



## big ducks (Sep 23, 2014)

I've duck and goose hunted for a long time and it doesn't get much better when one of kids get to go with you and have success. Congrats young lady and also the proud papa..


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Congratulations on your daughters first goose. She has me beat...I'm still trying for my first.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

She's killed more than I have lol Congrats and nice work.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Congrats to both of you!!!!!


----------



## Lucky1313 (Mar 11, 2016)

Very Cool!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nothing like taking your kid hunting or fishing. congrats to the both of you.
sherman


----------

